# JumpnRoll



## fleckdalm (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello!

I want to show you my first Android Game!

JumpnRoll - AndroidPit









JumpnRoll is a funny Jump'n'Run game in which you control the ball by tilting you phone! The aim of the game is it to reach as much points as possible by jumping on enemys. Beat your highscore and unlock cool new things like extra game modes with the points! There are also some cool extras like a cannon to shoot at your enemys!

Here are some Screenshots:




































If you like the app please give good comments
Give me any positive or negative feedback here!

I hope you like it
If you have any Idea for new Features or want to tell me about a bug please do it
Sorry for my (hopefully not too) bad english!

Regards Fleckdalm


----------

